# Bank Robbery Suspect To Be Arraigned



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Somerville Man, 20, Girlfriend, Facing Charges *

*BOSTON -- *A Somerville, Mass., man arrested in connection with a string of bank robberies around the area will face a judge in a Woburn, Mass., courtroom Thursday, accused of being the "Average Joe" robber who eluded police for weeks.

NewsCenter 5's Gail Huff reported that the case stumped investigators for months, with more than 40 police departments searching for the thief, who was wanted for at least 12 bank heists in recent months.

Joseph Hart, 20, was arrested on Concord Streeet in Charlestown about 2 p.m. Wednesday after a tipster called police after seeing bank surveillance photos that were shown on television. Hart is a suspect in a dozen hold-ups but was arrested in connection with a Winchester, Mass., Sovereign Bank robbery on Oct. 4. Hart's girlfriend, Jennifer Sheehan, 20, was also arrested with him in Charlestown. She is charged with being his getaway car driver.

Police said they thought Hart knew they were looking for him

We had some information that he was getting ready to surrender. We had not seen him and due to the public safety factor, we had an opportunity to take him off the street and we did so," Lt. Jim Pierce of the Winchester Police said.

Investigators said the bank robber, hard to catch because of his "average" appearance, used the same methods during each robbery. He would demand $20, $50 and $100 bills from tellers in a note, saying he had a weapon.

Hart and Sheehan are facing charges of armed robbery and conspiracy to commit armed robbery.

*Previous Stories:* 

November 30, 2005: Arrest Made In 'Average Joe' Robberies
November 29, 2005: 'Average Joe' Robber Still At Large
November 17, 2005: Police Searching For Elusive Bank Robber 


_Copyright 2005 by TheBostonChannel. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._


----------

